# SMBus irq problem

## P.Kosunen

This error appear with Asrock Beebox-S 7100U at dmesg:

```
Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983201] irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983204] CPU: 0 PID: 1191 Comm: init Not tainted 4.10.11-gentoo #1

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983205] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./KBL-NUC, BIOS P1.10 09/20/2016

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983206] Call Trace:

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983207]  <IRQ>

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983213]  dump_stack+0x4d/0x65

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983216]  __report_bad_irq+0x2e/0xc0

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983218]  note_interrupt+0x239/0x280

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983220]  handle_irq_event_percpu+0x40/0x50

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983221]  handle_irq_event+0x27/0x50

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983223]  handle_fasteoi_irq+0x89/0x160

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983226]  handle_irq+0x6e/0x120

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983228]  do_IRQ+0x41/0xc0

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983231]  common_interrupt+0x86/0x86

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983234] RIP: 0010:vsnprintf+0x34a/0x490

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983235] RSP: 0018:ffffc900039a7ca8 EFLAGS: 00000293 ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff9e

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983237] RAX: 0000000000000018 RBX: ffffc900039a7d73 RCX: 0000000000000002

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983238] RDX: 0000000000000008 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000000000064

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983238] RBP: ffffc900039a7cf0 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000f12

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983239] R10: 000000000000de87 R11: 00000000002d010b R12: ffffc900039a7d80

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983240] R13: ffffc900039a7d00 R14: ffffffff81c228e7 R15: ffffffff81c228e5

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983241]  </IRQ>

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983244]  ? vsnprintf+0x58/0x490

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983245]  snprintf+0x39/0x40

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983248]  proc_flush_task+0x72/0x170

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983254]  release_task+0x2e/0x460

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983260]  ? thread_group_cputime_adjusted+0x3c/0x50

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983262]  wait_consider_task+0x58d/0xae0

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983264]  do_wait+0xeb/0x230

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983266]  SyS_wait4+0x61/0xc0

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983268]  ? task_stopped_code+0x50/0x50

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983270]  entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x13/0x94

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983271] RIP: 0033:0x7f370e68eafa

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983272] RSP: 002b:00007ffeb94609a8 EFLAGS: 00000246 ORIG_RAX: 000000000000003d

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983274] RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 000000000000066a RCX: 00007f370e68eafa

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983274] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 00007ffeb94609b4 RDI: 000000000000066a

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983275] RBP: 00000000025a63e4 R08: 00000000000004a7 R09: 00007f370eb77700

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983276] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 00000000000004a8

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983277] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 00007ffeb9460b40 R15: 00007ffeb9460b48

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983278] handlers:

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983281] [<ffffffff81611800>] i801_isr

Apr 23 16:14:38 beebox kernel: [    1.983282] Disabling IRQ #16
```

If i enable irqpoll boot option i get lots of these:

```
Apr 23 17:27:13 beebox kernel: [  147.765770] hpet_rtc_timer_reinit: 8 callbacks suppressed

Apr 23 17:27:13 beebox kernel: [  147.765771] hpet1: lost 5728 rtc interrupts

Apr 23 17:27:14 beebox kernel: [  148.044345] hpet1: lost 5728 rtc interrupts

Apr 23 17:27:14 beebox kernel: [  148.322941] hpet1: lost 5729 rtc interrupts

Apr 23 17:27:14 beebox kernel: [  148.601481] hpet1: lost 5729 rtc interrupts

Apr 23 17:27:14 beebox kernel: [  148.880009] hpet1: lost 5729 rtc interrupts

Apr 23 17:27:15 beebox kernel: [  149.158571] hpet1: lost 5729 rtc interrupts

Apr 23 17:27:15 beebox kernel: [  149.437139] hpet1: lost 5728 rtc interrupts

Apr 23 17:27:15 beebox kernel: [  149.715750] hpet1: lost 5728 rtc interrupts

Apr 23 17:27:16 beebox kernel: [  149.994346] hpet1: lost 5728 rtc interrupts

Apr 23 17:27:16 beebox kernel: [  150.272973] hpet1: lost 5728 rtc interrupts
```

What should i try to get rid of this error? System seems to be running good otherwise, Kodi plays videos without problems with 4k upscaling.

----------

## guitou

Hello.

In case you did not already, first check your kernel options for High Precision Event Timer / Real Time Clock.

++

Gi)

----------

## guitou

oops, stupid me! Looks like your RTC is working indeed, forget about it.

----------

## tnt

I got similar output in a syslog after switching from gentoo-sources-4.4 to 4.14

were you able to solve this issue?

thx.

----------

## krinn

Look if CONFIG_PCI_MSI is set, for full explains read NeddySeagoon's comment: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8170036.html#8170036

----------

